# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ստեղծագործողը պատասխանատու՞ է իր ստեղծածի համար

## Sirop

Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է թե ինչ է նշանակում ստեղծագործողի համար պատասխանատվությունը, արդյոք մարդը պատասխանատու է իրա գրած, նկարած ինչվոր բանի համար թե ոչ:

----------


## Մելիք

Sirop, հարցդ կկոնկրետացնե՞ս, ինչ ես հասկանում՝ "ստեղծագործության համար պատասխանատվություն կրել" ասելով:

----------


## Sirop

Գիտես ինչ նկատի ունեմ 
օրինակ ինչ որ մեկը կարա/իրավունք ունի երգիչին ասի որ դու գիտես լավ չես երգում ու պետքա չերգես կամ քո կինոն շատա ագրեսիվ
օրինակ Ռ. Պոլանսկին իր ֆիլմի պատճառով կնոջն ա կորցրել 
իսկ շատ ռեժիսորներ կան որ ասում են իրենց ֆիլմերի տարածած ագռեսիան իրենց չի հետաքրքրում
կամ արդյոք պետքա ներողություն խնդրի վատ նկարած ֆիլմի համար

երեվի այսքանը

----------


## Idealistka

> Գիտես ինչ նկատի ունեմ 
> շատ ռեժիսորներ կան որ ասում են իրենց ֆիլմերի տարածած ագռեսիան իրենց չի հետաքրքրում
> կամ արդյոք պետքա ներողություն խնդրի վատ նկարած ֆիլմի համար


Ինձ թվում է հենց այդ պատասղանատվության բացակայության պատճառով   հասարակությունը ինքն է Լինչի դատն իրագործում/օրինակ հենց նույն Պոլանսկու կնոջ սպանության դեպքը/: Բայց մյուս կողմից մենք բոլորս էլ վոնցվոր կողմ էինք խոսքի ազատությանը,չէ՞, սովետական տարիների հայ ստեղծագործողների նկատմամբ կիրառված բռնությունները չենք մոռանում: Հիմա էլ ՛դեմոկրատիան՛ է եկել, իհարկե խոսքդ հիմա ազատ-ազատ է,բայց դե մեզ կամ մեր ապագա մեր երեխաների  հոգեբանության համար այդ ամենը որոշ դեպքերում այնքան էլ օգտակար չի:

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ թվում է հենց այդ պատասղանատվության բացակայության պատճառով   հասարակությունը ինքն է Լինչի դատն իրագործում/օրինակ հենց նույն Պոլանսկու կնոջ սպանության դեպքը/: Բայց մյուս կողմից մենք բոլորս էլ վոնցվոր կողմ էինք խոսքի ազատությանը,չէ՞, սովետական տարիների հայ ստեղծագործողների նկատմամբ կիրառված բռնությունները չենք մոռանում: Հիմա էլ ՛դեմոկրատիան՛ է եկել, իհարկե խոսքդ հիմա ազատ-ազատ է,բայց դե մեզ կամ մեր ապագա մեր երեխաների  հոգեբանության համար այդ ամենը որոշ դեպքերում այնքան էլ օգտակար չի:


Միանշանակ. յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պատասխանատու է իր ասածի, արածի, ստեղծածի համար։

Բայց շոուբիզնեսը մի համակարգ է, որտեղ պիտի անընդհատ մի բան ստեղծես, որ չսկես։ Պետք է ստեղծես մի բան, ինչը պահանջարկ ունի։ Նման մրցավազքում մարդ պատրաստ է անել ամեն բան, որ մնա ճանաչված ու ընդունված։

Ես հարգում եմ այն մարդկանց ու պրոֆեսիոնալներին, ովքեր _փորձում են_ մնայուն արժեքները աշխատանքից վեր դասել։

----------

Legolas (01.12.2009), Գևոր (01.12.2009), Ուլուանա (01.12.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Նայած հարցում: Եթե դու դանակ ես ստեղծել հաց կտրելու համար, իսկ ինչ որ մեկը էդ դանակով ինքնասպան ա լինում, կամ ինչ որ մեկին սպանում ա.... էդ դեպքում մենակ ինքն ա պատասխանատու դրա համար:
Կամ եթե բժշկական տեսակետից ելնելով ցավազրկության համար ինչ որ դեղահաբ ես ստեղծել, իսկ ինչ որ մեկը գիտակցաբար չարաշահում է այն: Ու նման բաներ...

----------

Jarre (01.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Իսկ եթե ատոմային ռումբ են ստեղծել?

----------


## Գևոր

Ատոմային Ռումբ ստեղծողին խաղաղության մրցանակ են տվել (իմիջայլոց)

----------


## ministr

> Ատոմային Ռումբ ստեղծողին խաղաղության մրցանակ են տվել (իմիջայլոց)


Մրցանակի վրա էլ երևի գրած Հիրոսիմա-Նագասակի....

----------


## Գևոր

Դրա համար ստեղծողը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում: Այլ Ստաղծածով քանդողը.

----------


## ministr

> Դրա համար ստեղծողը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում: Այլ Ստաղծածով քանդողը.


Ասիր էլի... ատոմային ռումբը կարող ա խաղաղ նպատակներով օգտագործվեր?

----------


## Հայկօ

Հիմա աստված մարդկանց կերած ք@քերի համար պատասխանատու ա՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Գևոր

Դե մարդուն խաղաղ նպատակներով ա ստեղծել )
Ատոմային ռումբը կարար խաղաղ նպատակներով ստեղծվել

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դե մարդուն խաղաղ նպատակներով ա ստեղծել )


Խաղաղ նպատակներով ստեղծված մարդ, որը ստեղծում է ոչ խաղաղ նպատակների համար ատոմային ռումբ :Xeloq: 
Բայց որ մտածենք էդ ռումբն էլա խաղաղ նպատակի համար :Xeloq:  այն կիրառելուց հետո կողմերից մեկը հավերժ խաղաղվում է, իսկ մյուս կողմն էլ խաղաղ չլինելու պատճառ չի ունենում :Pardon:

----------

Շինարար (02.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ատոմային ռումբը կարար խաղաղ նպատակներով ստեղծվել


Ռումբի խաղաղը որնա? :Shok:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2009), Ուլուանա (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռումբի խաղաղը որնա?


Դե երևի, ասենք, որպես հրավառություն՝ խաղաղության պատվին։  :LOL:

----------

ministr (02.12.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

մարդ ես էլի կարող ա 2012 թվին երկնաքար պայթեցնելուն պետք գա )

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մարդ ես էլի կարող ա 2012 թվին երկնաքար պայթեցնելուն պետք գա )


Փաստորեն, ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծողն իրականում նման հեռահար բարի նպատակներ է հետապնդել, հա՞։  :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> մարդ ես էլի կարող ա 2012 թվին երկնաքար պայթեցնելուն պետք գա )


Հա բա 40-50 թվերին հենց միայն երկնաքարի մասին էին մտածում տղեքը....

----------


## Գևոր

ընդհանրապես ռումբը խաղաղ նպատակներով էլ ա օգտգործվում, բայց ատոմային ռումբը  չէ

----------

